# Cold Cold Comp Butt Practice



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

I decided go ahead and start doing some comp testing on BBQ Centrals comp pork.  I picked a great day, it's 12* and I also realized I'm getting old.  I head out the deck to light the coals in my normal shorts and t-shirt.  After about 5 minutes I realize, IT'S COLD!!!  Years ago it wouldn't have bothered me, guess that's what age does to you!  It was a balmy 40* yesterday and I had planned on doing these overnight.  Well I made the injection and went to the garage to get the butts from the fridge and to my surprise, they're not there!     I yell inside to my wife, where are the butts and she replies, I put them in the freezer yesterday!   Thank God I was in the garage where the cold beer is because I just about lost my mind!!!!  Why? Why? Why? is all I could bring myself to say.  So that's why I'm doing it in the freezing cold this morning.

So back to the butts.  One is injected with a highly modified version of the injection recipe on the WR Site and the other is injected with a Top Szecret concoction that Finney created.  Both are rubbed with WRO.  They were approximately 7lbs each before injecting and are now easily 8.5lbs after injecting.  Wood of choice is my favorite, Hickory!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW...a whole pound of gain with injection??!!  NICE!  I think I will try injecting some butts this spring to see what the deal is for me self


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> WOW...a whole pound of gain with injection??!!  NICE!  I think I will try injecting some butts this spring to see what the deal is for me self



yeah Greg.  There's about 3 cups of injection in each batch and all of it went into each butt!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good there Larry  

Better watch how much stuff you put on top of the stove.
You might break something


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 11, 2007)

Larry, I am off mon-thur.  let me know what day you want me to come up for dinner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2007)

Larry, go back to the garage and have a few more beers. That should help getting your blood to flow again!    Nice start to your cook, keep us posted.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry, I am off mon-thur.  let me know what day you want me to come up for dinner.


  Bill come up any time!!!  Too bad you can't make it up today to give me some championship advice!! 



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, go back to the garage and have a few more beers. That should help getting your blood to flow again!    Nice start to your cook, keep us posted.



Nick I just came back in from my hour on the bike.  Yes I brought a beer in with me as well!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 11, 2007)

Larry,

Is there a none secret butt injection formula that you can share?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Is there a none secret butt injection formula that you can share?



Craig the one *HERE* is the one I'm using on one of the butts.  If you like your pork a little on the sweet side this will work great.  You can add more or less Wolfe Rub to your liking along with other ingredients to tweak it to your liking.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2007)

Must be smelling awesome by now. Looking good!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good Larry.  I may inject on the next round myself.  

Do you think saucing mask the flavor of the injection?


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2007)

Come on with some updates already....

It's been 3 hrs since I talked to you earlier.  You're not still waiting for me to call you back are you?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

I've done alot of butts.....................................I've never had the bark look like as dry and as burnt marshmallows like these.  But......................................this ended up being a very good thing.  Both injections worked perfect and I'm very happy with the flavor from both!!!  Can't wait for the team to give them a try and hear their results!


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2007)

The pulled stuff looks great.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great Larry.  Do you think apple cider would be to strong to substiture for juice ?


----------



## Unity (Feb 11, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> The pulled stuff looks great.


Mmm, yeah!   

--John  8) 
(I want a sandwich.)


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry.  Do you think apple cider would be to strong to substiture for juice ?



Not Larry.... But no.  I would recommend the cider over the juice.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

Send me up a sandwich! Looks great Larry!


----------



## john a (Feb 12, 2007)

And then send me down a sandwich. nice job.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks gooood to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry.  Do you think apple cider would be to strong to substiture for juice ?



That would work Cliff.  I used the no sugar added AJ and it was goood!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lookin' good bro'


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Finally got around to making a sandwich and boy was it good!  With Reverend Marvins Hot OF COURSE and I added pickles cause we didn't have slaw, damn good!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

ummm...that's got me craving some Rev Marvins.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 13, 2007)

That's a goood looking sammich raight dere!


----------



## Unity (Feb 13, 2007)

That does it. I'm gonna go thaw some pulled pork.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yummmm.....


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice Larry.  I have got to get some of that sauce.  Maybe Rev will have a Valentines day special.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 14, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Very nice Larry.  I have got to get some of that sauce.  Maybe Rev will have a Valentines day special.



Cliff once you buy it, plan on ordering it by the case after that.  I easily go through a bottle a week!  To save money on shipping you could come hang out with us at SOTB in April and buy it from Woody then!!  LOL


----------



## JWJR40 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Larry,
Your making me hungry.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 15, 2007)

That sandwich really does look good. Nice and juicy.


----------

